# Grappling in Kenpo?



## Shawn_Hoffman (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been looking at EPAK and have grown quite interested in this martial art.
My question about this art is.. are there any grappling techniques and grappling defense techniques in the entire syllabus?

Also, how about weapons application/defense?

Clearly, I have no knowledge about this martial art and would like to learn more about it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blindside (Feb 18, 2011)

If you look at the curriculum and syllabus that SGM Parker set out as his base requirements, you will see a large selection of designed defenses against arm locks, wrist grabs, lapel grabs, chokes etc.  These are all standing attacks, but they certainly qualify as "grappling" in a traditional sense, if you are talking about submission wrestling or BJJ or the like, then no, those types of scenarios are not directly identified in the kenpo system that Mr. Parker popularized.  You will see many kenpo practitioners talking about how the kenpo is a "study of motion" and that the techs give you a base to expand the normally vertical techniques to horizontal application.  To be honest, many of the applications of that type of approach that I have seen have not been great.  Some of the down lineages have gone out and actively sought out instruction in grappling arts and are providing direct technique applications to deal with the current ground grappling interest, Jeff Speakman's "Kenpo 5.0" is probably the best known for that.  
http://www.jeffspeakman.com/index.php 

A similar argument about the weapons curriculum could be made, there are explicit techniques for defenses against common untrained knife and club attacks but it really isn't an exhaustive curriculum, nor does it do a great job about addressing some of the common prison shanking tactics that are now seen.  Offensive use of weapons is usually not well illustrated, there are some forms/kata that deal with the use of weapons but I don't think they are great translations of unarmed actions to weapons work, nor are things like the staff work usually trained enough to make them solid skill sets for actually hitting someone.  In short, AK is not a weapon art as it was commonly taught.  Again, some of the down-lineages have gone out an actively expanded that portion of the art, Mr. Mill's AKKI is a good example of that.
http://www.akki.com/

I hope that helps, this is just my opinion and there will probably be someone who disagrees with me shortly.  Any art is just as good as its instructor, you may be able to find a well-rounded kenpoist who has the background that has given him the knowledge to do good expansions on the base material into these other fields.  That said, my usual recommendation is to go to specialists if you are looking for a good education in any particular area.


----------



## KaraZenpoMan (Feb 18, 2011)

There isn't much grappling in most Kenpo, and many teachers, including those with Vietnam-era military experience, shun ground fighting.  Some of this was simply a product of the teacher's knowledge, and since William Chow and James Mitose did not train on the ground, they didn't teach such material.  The rest is common sense.  While it is important to deal with being on the ground, even very good ground grapplers spend a lot of time on the ground and that absence of mobility puts them at risk from other attackers.  While I train and respect ground fighting, there are too many BJJ techniques that rely on a gi or padded mat to be of full value in general self-defense.


----------



## MJS (Feb 18, 2011)

Shawn_Hoffman said:


> I have been looking at EPAK and have grown quite interested in this martial art.
> My question about this art is.. are there any grappling techniques and grappling defense techniques in the entire syllabus?
> 
> Also, how about weapons application/defense?
> ...


 
You've already received some great advice, esp. from Blindside.  In a nutshell, no, despite what some of the diehards are going to say, IMHO, there isn't grappling in there.  Yes, as its been said, the grabbing attacks, ie: chokes, bearhugs, etc are grappling, so to speak, but no, you're probably not going to see a defense against someone mounted on you, raining down punches.  People will say yes, but what they'll be showing is a standup tech, on the ground.  For me, I'd rather cross train *gasp* yes I said a naughty word..lol...and learn some solid techs, rather than playing with something that may not work.  

Blindside mentioned Speakman and Mills....yes, you'll probably see more in the grappling area with those guys.  Now, let me clarify....I'm not encouraging people to stay on the ground.  I mention BJJ.  Learn the basics, drill the hell out of them, and incorporate some Kenpo into that stuff.  But no, dont prolong, if possible, your time on the ground.  

The weapon defenses....again, much of what you'll see is against the untrained person, and yeah, thats probably the person you'll face, but IMO, given the fact that MMA and wrestling are very popular, I'd rather play on the side of caution.  For my weapons work, I rely heavily on the FMAs.  

The above is just my opinion.  Everyone will vary and thats fine.


----------

